# Hey Tyler, does looking at this give you the chills...



## Shelley (Nov 26, 2006)

I know how much you love snow...I took this pic last winter. So far so good, no snow here, well except for a tiny amount. We had double digit weather for two days in a row earlier in the week. :add_wegbrech:


----------



## Jesskaa (Nov 26, 2006)

that looks so pretty. I hate the cold though, eek. I'd rather a nice hot summer day.


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 26, 2006)

Brrrrr!

Tyler is very popular here! lol, I just finished reading another threat with "Tyler" in it, lol


----------



## michal_cohen (Nov 26, 2006)

what a great picture


----------



## TylerD (Nov 26, 2006)

LMao s0 cold here hahahaha but bdrunk so doenst matter HAHAHAH JUPOKES ON YOU Mah lady.... I was outside for a while and wasnt cold.... Thats right. Show xz wha beer does to you. Mn i love beer, but you know what gurl Im going to bed now cuz if i dont somethingt not so great will ahppen hahahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love topiscs on me... Tomororow i will make a topic on Camnadian giurl or what ever anyways peace out homei geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Pauline (Nov 26, 2006)

Fantastic photo and yes..ime feeling chilly...brrrrrrrr.


----------



## TylerD (Nov 26, 2006)

Pauly ine or what ever fels shcilly GOOD NIGHT PEACEO UT HOME GYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE&gt; I LOVEI T WHOOOO ROCK On winter. u s hitty season you.................. Im moving to calfiornia I talked to my asdad and he said KEWL TYLER move to there and I said k kewl peace out GH im taken off to a warm climet. Canadian gurls comiw with me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Like themala and Lopuise excepe more like Tyler and SHelly hehehehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> get it K s kewl.


----------



## Becka (Nov 26, 2006)

I freakin HATE snow. Great pic Shelley ... when I saw it I couldn't resist, I just took two pics of what we woke up to here this am in Vancouver, BC *#(*#@&amp;*&amp;$ !!!!

it is STILL coming down, 7:30 am yugh


----------



## ivette (Nov 26, 2006)

nice pic


----------



## han (Nov 26, 2006)

yes i like the pic looks cold


----------



## jeansguyokc (Nov 26, 2006)

It's suppose to be in the teens here Wed. I like snow. Hope we get some before Christmas.


----------



## KristieTX (Nov 26, 2006)

BRRRRRRRR!!!

I love drunken Tyler posts. LOL


----------



## dentaldee (Nov 26, 2006)

i really didn't need to be reminded by those pics girls!!!! aghhhhhh!!


----------



## Shelley (Nov 26, 2006)

Ha Ha! You guys are getting more snow compared to Winnipeg.:add_wegbrech: This morning we have a very light snowfall coming down.

Ha Ha! How are you feeling this morning Tyler? :moa: :ill:


----------



## tadzio79 (Nov 26, 2006)

:dito:

i'm so spoiled with the southern CA weather... hehehehehe :rotfl:


----------



## TylerD (Nov 26, 2006)

I think you've jinxed me now haha, it snowed like crazy last night damn  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> BTW im all good...I didnt drink much last night, I dunno why I was bein dumb such as life... Anyways I heard by Thursday its suppose to get 30 below here is this true. I dont even have a proper winter jacket holy im gonna freez.


----------



## Becka (Nov 26, 2006)

oh sure Shelley, poke fun LOL, just wait, your snowstorm'll come soon :laughing:

Tyler, - 30 is just insane, that would kill me. hopefully you're stocked up on food ... oh, and booze " )

today is just ridiculous, its still snowing like crazy here. An hour ago I got stuck in the fiancee's car right on the street as soon as I got out of the driveway, geez. He had to come to the rescue and take over driving so we could go get some groceries. friday night my car broke down and had to tow it to the house. This morning we had it towed to the mechanic. they're going to fix it and call later today so we can go get it. one problem, very BIG problem ... um, so I'm supposed to drive my car back home in this, across a bridge, etc. etc. :kopfkratz:.


----------



## TylerD (Nov 26, 2006)

Becka thats rough hah, I cant stand snow!!!!!!! There is no purpose to it... Cards get stuck constanly, and its cold. The only benefit to snow is its soft so if you fall on your face atleast it wont hurt as bad haha which happens to me often in the winter due to the icy roads.

Shelley one of these days in the winter its gonna be really nice here haha and cold there and I will never let it rest muaahhah.. Ya right Regina nice in the winter like that will ever happen.


----------



## michal_cohen (Nov 26, 2006)

what a great picturs becka

i wish we had just a little beat snow in israel


----------



## TylerD (Nov 26, 2006)

You say that now, then when you get snow you wont be saying that haha jk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Lots of ppl like snow. I would if it wasnt cold.


----------



## michal_cohen (Nov 26, 2006)

you probebly right

there was one time that was snow in israel

it was very cold but it melt quicly


----------



## TylerD (Nov 26, 2006)

K you have convinced me to move to Israel...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if that is at all possible hahaha.


----------



## michal_cohen (Nov 26, 2006)

i had this funny dream last night

you came to israel to do a magic show

and you calld the show tyler and the 3 colors

(i was a writer to the local news paper and i asked you why tyler and the 3 colors and you said becaze your pevriet soccer team got 3 colors)

weird isnt it?


----------



## TylerD (Nov 26, 2006)

haha that is the weirdest thing I have ever heard from a dream lol.. Speaking of which maybe its a sign what I should call my magic act hey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . And then head on down to Israel and perfrom for ya  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ... And then Shelley can stay in cold canada.


----------



## michal_cohen (Nov 26, 2006)

lol


----------



## Geek (Nov 26, 2006)

Yes we are!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Becka (Nov 26, 2006)

It is really pretty to look at, I'll admit that, but oh MY is it a lot to deal with when you're not used to it, yikes!


----------



## KimC2005 (Nov 27, 2006)

Such pretty pictures, but I just don't like bein' out in it!


----------



## LittleMissV (Nov 27, 2006)

Omg thats pretty!

I would pay big bucks to see snow!


----------



## Cheebs (Nov 27, 2006)

It still hasn't snowed in Toronto!


----------



## jeansguyokc (Nov 27, 2006)

We are suppose to get our first snow Thurs. I can't wait.


----------



## flychick767 (Nov 27, 2006)

I am getting chills. I love the first day of a fresh snowfall. Everything is so beautiful, then I want it gone. I am a warm weather gal. LOL


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Nov 27, 2006)

Love the pics and I also love snow &amp; winter :smiletongue: **ducks to avoid objects being thrown** :moa:


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm so not looking forward to snow! The first snowfall is okay, and then I want it gone after that LOL!


----------



## TylerD (Nov 27, 2006)

word.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 28, 2006)

This makes me want to go out and make snow angels! Woot!


----------



## TylerD (Nov 28, 2006)

Imagine making snow angles in shorts and t shirt.... that would be super cold..


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 28, 2006)

I would probably do it if I was drunk enough, lol! It usually doesn't start snowing down here until mid January or the beginning of February *huge, disgruntled sigh*.

The thought of driving on it scares me a little bit. People down here are allergic to speed limits, especially during dangerous weather.


----------



## summerxdreams (Nov 28, 2006)

That's so pretty!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish we got snow around here, its raining here in Cali  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shelley (Nov 28, 2006)

I did that once on a dare, like when I was 20 years old, and it was -20 celsius outside. It was a quickly made snow angel, lol. :rotfl:


----------



## TylerD (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow your crazy hahaha, I would never do that. I would be sick the next day and froze haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sarah84 (Nov 28, 2006)

gorgeous picture Shelley  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shelley (Nov 28, 2006)

Well I did it when I had a few drinks in me. I leaped out of the house, for like 20 seconds, made a quick snow angel and ran back in, lol.

Thanks!


----------

